# Profibus



## skipper (25 Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich wollte mich mal genauer über den Profibus informieren.

Welche Bitmuster sendet die SPS auf den Profibus? Und wie werden sie decodiert? Welche Pegel benutzt Profibus oder weiss jemand wo man Oszilloskopbilder von Daten auf dem Profibus bekommt. 

weiss jemand gute Links ?

Bedanke mich im voraus für eure Antworten.

Mfg skipper


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Mai 2006)

Für Profibus-Grundlagen soll das http://www.profibus.com/wbt/de/wbt1/ ganz gut sein. 
Was ist eigentlich das Ziel?


----------



## thomas (26 Mai 2006)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6837&highlight=oszi


----------



## exciter0816 (29 Mai 2006)

skipper schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Welche Pegel benutzt Profibus oder weiss jemand wo man Oszilloskopbilder von Daten auf dem Profibus bekommt.
> 
> ...


 
Schaue doch mal auf diese Seite:
www.indu-sol.de  (Hat nichts mit indischer Sonne zu tun!)

Von dieser Firma, welche uns von SIEMENS empfohlen worden ist, kann man verschiedene Profibus Diagnosetools erwerben.
Wir haben den PRO view erworben und sind damit zufrieden.
in Anlagen mit bis zu 70 PB-DP Teilnehmern kann man die Pegel an fast jeden Gerät protokollieren. 
Probleme gibt es bei Ecodrive Cs Reglern, da diese bis heute von der Software nicht erkannt werden. :???: 

Ein weiteres Produkt ist ein Tool zum Mitschneiden des Telegrammverkehrs auf den PB. Hier bekommt man sporadische Busaussetzer mit.

CU


----------

